
Show HN: Neeto, a secure code box for developers - mobitar
https://neeto.io/
======
mobitar
Neeto is a place for developers to store their commonly used commands and
useful code snippets. It has a high emphasis on privacy while also making it
easy to publish your content.

Snippets are encrypted server side before being stored. In addition, local
encryption can be enabled so that snippets are encrypted before being sent
over the wire. I also don't use Google Analytics, which tracks your web usage
to serve you better advertisements.

You can share groups of snippets or an individual one. I've created a "blog"
group and am using this to publish my blog currently:

[https://neeto.io/mo/blog](https://neeto.io/mo/blog)

You can also publish individual snippets anonymously:
[https://neeto.io/JGefSCx9](https://neeto.io/JGefSCx9)

~~~
rossy
This is just a style nitpick, but there a are a lot of extraneous scrollbars
([https://0x0.st/LT1.png](https://0x0.st/LT1.png)). It looks like this was
designed on a Mac, where overflow: scroll works the same as overflow: auto and
scrollbars take up no extra space in the layout, however on non-Mac, overflow:
scroll always draws a scrollbar, even when it isn't needed.

~~~
mobitar
Ah interesting, thanks for pointing that out. It was indeed designed on a Mac.
Will get that fixed.

------
pacmanche
Your nginx is serving default webpage on port 80

------
lajuin
This is a great idea. If you'd like some help with branding or UI, let me
know.

~~~
mobitar
How can I contact you?

------
teacup
Any chance this is open source? Neeto seems super awesome, and, well, neeto!

It's not that I don't trust you, it's just that I trust me more.

~~~
mobitar
You shouldn't trust anyone ;) Which is why Neeto has local encryption. But I
would like to make it open source, I'm just not sure how that would play out,
especially if I want to monetize it.

~~~
teacup
IMO, release a version that doesn't do as much. Don't include the account
system, and the local encryption.

I've shown it to a few friends and they said they would pay, even if it was
open source.

~~~
mobitar
I'm assuming you'd like it open source to verify its security? But in that
case, how would you know the live neeto.io site is running the same code you
see on Github?

~~~
teacup
Actually, no. For security, I assume your using something like SJCL (please
correct me if I'm wrong). I'd just want to run my own version.

I would trust you to use the same code in both places because I'd be paying
you so I guess there'd be some sort of accountability?

~~~
mobitar
I've went a step further and decided to build this as an open protocol. See
[https://standardnotes.org](https://standardnotes.org).

